# Second hand R58 from plumbed to reservoir



## Steinrf (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi.

i've bought a second hand R58 that has been used with plumbed water and I need to use the reservoir.

Can I safely turn it on and change the setting or will this cause problems since the machine is not receiving water?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It shouldn't cause any problems, might be an idea to fill the reservoir with water though. I can't remember for sure, may have to check my notes. If it's an early one they used to keep 1 solenoid latched on all the time....I'm pretty sure it was the one to the tank. I can't remember if it was latched open always when the tank was used. I remember thinking it was a really bad design decision. It might be in one of my reviews amendments where I noted things they were going to fix in production...not sure they ever did.

This means it might not work...and draw water if the solenoid coil is fecked. However you can but try it. I definitely remember advising rocket to replace the 2 solenoid valves they used to control tanked and plumbed with a manual valve...lest cost, less space and less problems. it's been a long time, but on the machine I tested, those were the valves.


----------



## Steinrf (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. Probably just fill up the reservoir and Quickly change the setting and hoping for the best


----------

